# Rutenspitzen vertauscht



## docc (8. September 2009)

Hallo, ich habe mir vor 2 Tagen 2 Angeln gekauft.

Modell: Balzer Diabolo V  45 Spin und 75 Spin (beide 2,70m)

Zum Transport habe ich die Spitzen abgenommen und weiß jetzt nicht welche wohin gehört. Äußerlich sind beide gleich in länge und aussehen. Ich kann auch beim biegen von Hand keinen Unterschied erkennen.

Liegt der Unterschied beider Ruten im unteren Teil?


----------



## Jemir (8. September 2009)

*AW: Rutenspitzen vertauscht*

die werden unterschiedliche Wurfgewichte haben. nimm beide Spitzenteile am Spitzenring waagerecht in eine Hand, die Spitze die sich weiter nach unten biegt ist die, die an die Rute mit dem geringeren Wurfgewicht gehört.

Falls das Eigengewicht nich nicht reicht, dann hänge je in den untersten Ring ein Gewicht. Natürlich müssen die Gewichte gleich sein (Jig-Kopf o.ä.)


----------



## Case (9. September 2009)

*AW: Rutenspitzen vertauscht*



Jemir schrieb:


> die werden unterschiedliche Wurfgewichte haben. nimm beide Spitzenteile am Spitzenring waagerecht in eine Hand, die Spitze die sich weiter nach unten biegt ist die, die an die Rute mit dem geringeren Wurfgewicht gehört.
> 
> Falls das Eigengewicht nich nicht reicht, dann hänge je in den untersten Ring ein Gewicht. Natürlich müssen die Gewichte gleich sein (Jig-Kopf o.ä.)



Ja,das ist eine gute Idee. #d

So hast Du gute Chancen Deine Spitzenteile abzubrechen und beim Händler gleich die passenden Ersatzteile neu zu bestellen.

Versuch's mal mit wiegen, falls Du eine Digitale Waage hast. Oder such Dir jemanden mit Schieblehre oder Mikrometer und miss mal auf unterschiedliche Durchmesser durch. 

Oder du Baust die Ruten zusammen, hängst ein Gewicht an den Spitzenring und misst die Differenzen zwischen unbelastet und belastet. 

Ich denke das Handteil kannst Du vernachlässigen.

Case


----------



## angelpfeife (10. September 2009)

*AW: Rutenspitzen vertauscht*

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage: Passen wirklich beide Spitzenteile in ein Handteil? kann eigentlich fast nicht sein da der Blank der 45gr Rute deutlich dünner sein müsste als der der 75gr Rute.|kopfkrat
Der Tipp mit der waage ist auch nicht schlecht aber wie ich gerade sehe unterscheiden sich beide Ruten mit nur 20gr welche wohl größtenteils durchs Handteil zustande kommen.
Alternativ kannst du ja mal die Ruten auf gut Glück zusammenbauen und ein 75gr gewicht ranhängen. Die 45gr Rute sollt da doch deutlich mehr probleme haben.


----------



## Ulli3D (10. September 2009)

*AW: Rutenspitzen vertauscht*

Nicht, dass der Unterschied bei den Ruten im Aufdruck besteht


----------



## Jemir (11. September 2009)

*AW: Rutenspitzen vertauscht*



Case schrieb:


> Ja,das ist eine gute Idee. #d
> 
> So hast Du gute Chancen Deine Spitzenteile abzubrechen und beim Händler gleich die passenden Ersatzteile neu zu bestellen.
> 
> ...


 
Du bist ja cool drauf, Gewicht dranhängen ist ja auch was völlig anderes als mein Vorschlag #d|kopfkrat

@TE: wenn Du ein Gewicht dranhängst, vergiss der Rutenspitze nicht zu sagen das Du das nach Case machst, sonst bricht sie ab


----------



## Jemir (11. September 2009)

*AW: Rutenspitzen vertauscht*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Nicht, dass der Unterschied bei den Ruten im Aufdruck besteht


 
Ich müsste jetzt nachschauen, aber aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen das alle Daten auf dem Handteil stehen....


----------



## BigEarn (11. September 2009)

*AW: Rutenspitzen vertauscht*



Jemir schrieb:


> Du bist ja cool drauf, Gewicht dranhängen ist ja auch was völlig anderes als mein Vorschlag #d|kopfkrat
> 
> @TE: wenn Du ein Gewicht dranhängst, vergiss der Rutenspitze nicht zu sagen das Du das nach Case machst, sonst bricht sie ab




da hast Du Recht, das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob Du ein Gewicht in den Spitzenring einhängst oder die Rute am Spitzenring, wie von Dir empfohlen, anhebst. Bei deiner Methode ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit deutlich höher, dass man die Rute danach in die Tonne kloppen kann. |rolleyes


----------



## LocalPower (11. September 2009)

*AW: Rutenspitzen vertauscht*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Nicht, dass der Unterschied bei den Ruten im Aufdruck besteht





Jemir schrieb:


> Ich müsste jetzt nachschauen, aber aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen das alle Daten auf dem Handteil stehen....



Das war ironisch gemeint und nicht als Unterscheidungsmerkmal der beiden vertauschten Rutenspitzen...

Ulli3D meinte damit, das wenn die beiden Spitzenteile wirklich so gleich sind, es aber eigentlich nicht sein dürften, dem unterschiedlichen WG nach. Ob dann der Unterschied zwischen beiden Ruten nicht einfach nur der Aufdruck sein kann und eigentlich beide Blanks ein und dieselben sind....


----------



## dc1981 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Rutenspitzen vertauscht*



Jemir schrieb:


> die werden unterschiedliche Wurfgewichte haben. nimm beide Spitzenteile am Spitzenring waagerecht in eine Hand, die Spitze die sich weiter nach unten biegt ist die, die an die Rute mit dem geringeren Wurfgewicht gehört.
> 
> Falls das Eigengewicht nich nicht reicht, dann hänge je in den untersten Ring ein Gewicht. Natürlich müssen die Gewichte gleich sein (Jig-Kopf o.ä.)


 

mach es so wie Jemir es beschrieben hat.
bei feeder spitzen macht man es auch.
abbrechen tun sie wenn überhaupt nur wenn du sie noch extra belastest.

also keine angst das die spitze bricht.
die halten schon was aus.



Grüße Daniel


----------



## locotus (11. September 2009)

*AW: Rutenspitzen vertauscht*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage: Passen wirklich beide Spitzenteile in ein Handteil? kann eigentlich fast nicht sein da der Blank der 45gr Rute deutlich dünner sein müsste als der der 75gr Rute.|kopfkrat



Hab sowas auch bei zwei Ruten von Zebco, die eine 2,7 m mit 40 - 80 gr, die andere 3 m bis 40 gr Wurfgewicht. Die Spitzen passen auf beide Handteile.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2009)

*AW: Rutenspitzen vertauscht*

Es ist gar nicht so unüblich, sogar über verschiedene Labels und Jahrzehnte zeigt sich, das manches sauber drauf paßt, wo man sich nur wundert. (TicaMo und Balzer z.B.)
Der Schleifkonus für das Ausschleifen einer ST-Überschub-Verbindung scheint dann derselbe (Typ) gewesen zu sein, und der Konus der Mandrels vor allem variiert gar nicht so stark wie man erstmal denkt.
Bei benachbarten Rutentypen natürlich, bei einer -25g und einer bis -300g ist das praktisch ausgeschlossen.

Die Möglichkeit, dass bei günstigen Ruten die Teile gleicher sind als gedacht, die ist auch nicht auszuschließen, der günstige China-Man machts möglich. z.B. Die STs der Berkley Series One (V1) Blank 4-24g und 7-28g, die sind so gleich, dass der -24g ein abgeschnittener -28g sein muss, und dann auch noch fühlbar härter ist.


----------



## Boendall (11. September 2009)

*AW: Rutenspitzen vertauscht*



BigEarn schrieb:


> da hast Du Recht, das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob Du ein Gewicht in den Spitzenring einhängst oder die Rute am Spitzenring, wie von Dir empfohlen, anhebst. Bei deiner Methode ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit deutlich höher, dass man die Rute danach in die Tonne kloppen kann. |rolleyes


 
War doch nie von der ganzen Rute die Rede, sondern nur vom Spitzenteil am Spitzenring hochheben.|wavey:


----------



## fisherb00n (11. September 2009)

*AW: Rutenspitzen vertauscht*

Steck beide Ruten zusammen (welche Spitze welche Rute ist egal), montier sie, als wenn du losgehen möchtest...nimm 2 gleichschwere Bleie (20-30 g) und häng sie in den Wirbel...

Hebe beide Ruten an (gleich viel Schnur unter der Spitze lassen)...die Spitze, die sich weiter biegt ist die der leichteren Rute...

markier sie mit einer kurzen roten Garnwicklung, so vertauschst du die Rutenteile nicht mehr...


----------



## Case (11. September 2009)

*AW: Rutenspitzen vertauscht*



fisherb00n schrieb:


> Steck beide Ruten zusammen (welche Spitze welche Rute ist egal), montier sie, als wenn du losgehen möchtest...nimm 2 gleichschwere Bleie (20-30 g) und häng sie in den Wirbel...
> 
> Hebe beide Ruten an (gleich viel Schnur unter der Spitze lassen)...die Spitze, die sich weiter biegt ist die der leichteren Rute...
> 
> markier sie mit einer kurzen roten Garnwicklung, so vertauschst du die Rutenteile nicht mehr...




Danke.:m

So ungefähr hab' ich das auch gemeint. Du hast das nur einfach besser beschrieben.


Case


----------



## fisherb00n (11. September 2009)

*AW: Rutenspitzen vertauscht*

Hat er die Ruten kaputt oder warum meldet er sich nicht mehr?|kopfkrat:q


----------



## docc (23. September 2009)

*AW: Rutenspitzen vertauscht*

Hallo, vielen Dank erstmal für die Antworten. Hatte nur noch nicht die Zeit gefunden das zu testen. Habe heute ein Gewicht an die Rutenspitzen befestigt. Das Ergebnis: Bei gleichen Gewicht  biegen sich beide Rutenspitzen gleichviel durch. Daher läßt sich sagen, beide Ruten die 45 Spin und 75 Spin sind identisch. Oder aber, die Rutenspitzen waren im Verkaufsraum schon vertauscht worden. So ist das heute, du kannst dir einen Skoda, Seat oder VW kaufen, letztendlich bekommst du immer das gleiche Produkt.


----------



## Ulli3D (23. September 2009)

*AW: Rutenspitzen vertauscht*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Nicht, dass der Unterschied bei den Ruten im Aufdruck besteht



Mehr sag ich nicht


----------



## docc (24. September 2009)

*AW: Rutenspitzen vertauscht*

Bei der Vielzahl an Angeln die es im Angelshop gibt kann ich mir gut vorstellen das viele Angeln ein und dieselbe sind. Schaut euch mal den Balzer Katalog an, da sind bestimmt über 100 verschiedene Angeln zu sehen, dazu noch jede Angel in verschiedenen Längen. Soviel verschiedene Fischsorten gibt es ja gar nicht. Für jeden Fisch eine andere Angel. Ich frage mich aber, woher weiß der Barsch, das ich eine Karpfenrute habe und er nicht beißen soll? Warum beißt die Forelle an einer Aalrute? Seltsam? Warum sitze ich in einem Karpfenstuhl, wenn ich doch Zander fangen will? Mein Onkel angelt seit 40 Jahren. Damals gab es eine Stipprute und eine Rute wo eine Rolle befestigt werden kann. Rollen gab es aber auch nur 3 verschiedene. (Unterschied in der Qualität.) Mit diesen Ruten hat er erfolgreich alles an Fisch gefangen was es gibt. Über Jahre hinaus. Sind die Fische heute Anspruchvoller?

Ich werde das ganze mit der Ausrüstung nochmal überdenken, was wirklich notwendig ist. Wenn ich an einen unbekannten See komme, woher weiß ich welche Fische sich darin befinden? Nehme ich dann die Forellenrute, oder doch lieber die Aalrute oder vielleicht eine Allround oder Karpfenrute? Hmm, ich denke ich brauche einen extra Anhänger für die ganzen Ruten und eine dicke Brieftasche. (lach)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2009)

*AW: Rutenspitzen vertauscht*

Naja, jetzt sind zwar die 14 Tage schon rum,
aber ich würde trotzdem zu dem Laden gehen (sofern möglich) und reklamieren, so dass du 2 verschiedene bekommst, wie Du es Dir ja wohl gedacht hast.


----------



## Case (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rutenspitzen vertauscht*

Wieso reklamieren.?

Er har eine 45-Gramm-Rute die bischen mehr verträgt,
und eine sensible 75-Gramm-Rute die damit am Grenzbereich kratzt..

Ist ja echt der Hammer.!
Aber vorstellen könnte ich mir das schon.

Case


----------



## docc (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rutenspitzen vertauscht*

Ja, trotzdem irgendwie Mist. Ich behalte aber die beiden Ruten. Man kann ja nie genug Ersatzruten haben, oder? Ich passe aber beim nächsten Kauf besser auf und vergleiche direkt im Geschäft.


----------

